# New to the VAC process



## cHINSmCgILROY81 (11 Apr 2016)

Just a question with regards to VAC and if it was worth putting in a claim.  I recently injured my dominent leg during a work sports day, I should make a almost full recovery over the course of the next 6 months to a year.  I have put in a VAC application but am I even entitled to anything due to the fact I am still able to work and should make a full recovery?
Any info or thoughts would be great.


----------



## BinRat55 (11 Apr 2016)

cHINSmCgILROY81 said:
			
		

> Just a question with regards to VAC and if it was worth putting in a claim.  I recently injured my dominent leg during a work sports day, I should make a almost full recovery over the course of the next 6 months to a year.  I have put in a VAC application but am I even entitled to anything due to the fact I am still able to work and should make a full recovery?
> Any info or thoughts would be great.



Did you raise a CF98? What type of injury did you sustain? Is this an injury that will become worse over time (you mentioned "full" recovery)? Will it possibly result in a permanent change in your MELs?

See, the issue I have with this (not so much you, but the whole process - I apologize if this comes across as a vent towards you, it's not I assure you...) is that I have been in the system with MY applications for 27 weeks now and quite possibly valuable time is being take up and drained by these types of applicants.. I believe that VAC is getting more and more clogged with frivolous paperwork and applications (not that YOURS is frivolous - I know nothing other than what you have said) but I think that maybe some type of check and balance could be in place to properly direct the applications that really shouldn't have to go up... or something...

To the OP - DO raise a CF98 - it's an importand document. If you honestly feel that the injury will be an impairment or a hinderance to your employability, then submit and see what comes out. There is no rush if you feel there will be no limitations and you have a career ahead of you...


----------



## cHINSmCgILROY81 (11 Apr 2016)

I agree 100% with you that there should be some other way to weed out the "frivolous" claims other than just submitting the paperwork but unfortunatley that is how VAC has decided to operate.  FYSA, I called VAC, because of all the misinformation I was getting a work, explained to them in detail what happened to me and what my limitations were/are.  The individual at VAC informed me to put in a claim not the "work place lawyer".  

Granted, you stated that your comment was not directed soley at my post but in all honesty it is.  For you to jump to the conclusion that my claim falls into the "frivolous" category simply due to the fact that I should make a full recovery is ridiculous.  I completley ruptured my Achillies tendon, then after 20 weeks of physio and recovery I ruptured it again while at physio.  I have put in a CF98 and I am not sure if this injury will affect my MEL's permanently.  I do know that i have lost the majority of muscle in my calf and can no longer do a simple calf raise and may not ever get that ability back, I walk with a limp due to the fact that I can no longer "push off" with that foot because of the muscle loss as well.


----------



## Teager (11 Apr 2016)

If there is the possibility of you recovering from the injury VAC may tell you they will want a re assessment of your injury in 6 months. Make sure your med file is completely up to date with all physio reports. If things are missing VAC will only deny or tell you more up to date reports are needed.

You are still able to put a claim in while serving and recieve an amount for an injury. Also if you make a full recovery and VAC denies your claim but years later when your out of the forces an issues comes up you can apply again. This is why BinRat said it's important to have the CF98 as that links it to military duty and can help with a future claim.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Apr 2016)

Put in a claim. I seriously injured my knee, all they wanted was to evaluate 4 months post surgery to see the prognosis and how the condition stabilized. I'm back to full duties, but was still given 5%. Now I'm entitled to be reassessed every 2 years, or if anything changes. If it happened at work, dump the paperwork in and let the system get it's ducks in a row, instead of having problems 10 years from now and trying to get money out of them.


----------



## blackberet17 (11 Apr 2016)

You state, "I should make a almost full recovery over the course of the next 6 months to a year".

Scenario #1: let's say you tore your MCL during your sports day. You have surgery, and the doc expects you to make a full recovery. After a year's time, you have no limitations whatsoever, and continue your military career without any further symptoms of any kind. You even go back to playing all the sports you previously did, including being a butterfly-style goalie for your unit's hockey team.

Is there a permanent impairment or disability resulting from the service-related injury? No.

If you make a full recovery from the injury to your leg, from which you have no further limitations or pain or symptoms, the chances of receiving a favourable decision on your claim application are not good.

However, Scenario #2. Over the course of a year or two, the ligament doesn't heal or recover post-surgery. You are now hobbling along, you walk with a limp, and continue to have symptoms of pain and such. You can't go back to your previous level of physical fitness without having knee pain.

Based on this loose example, you would now have a permanent impairment of your left knee MCL, which could open the door to disability compensation - if the injury to your leg during a service-related event results in permanent impairment or loss of knee function.

All this to say, sure, submit the paperwork. Make sure it is backed up by a CF 98 and other medical reports, including any surgical, physio, etc. A doctor's opinion would also help in demonstrating a permanent impairment.

BinRat55 and Teager make excellent points, to which I will add: BPT have your claim denied at the first attempt, specially if the doc has it written somewhere in his/her report you are expected to make a full recovery.

The VAC disability benefits program is intended to provide financial support for members who have suffered a service-related injury or illness. The program is centered around an injury resulting in permanent impairment and permanent loss of function, not in something temporary which will heal and go away.

You will need to have a confirmed diagnosis of the injury/illness, as well as confirmation from your medical care provider you are still disabled to some degree as a result of the injury.

P.S. BTW, for VAC disability benefit purposes, there is no "dominant" leg. Dominant hand, yes, and the remainder of the upper limb as in your dominant side, will receive greater compensation than the non-dominant hand/upper limb...but there is no dominant leg for VAC purposes.


----------



## BinRat55 (12 Apr 2016)

cHINSmCgILROY81 said:
			
		

> I agree 100% with you that there should be some other way to weed out the "frivolous" claims other than just submitting the paperwork but unfortunatley that is how VAC has decided to operate.  FYSA, I called VAC, because of all the misinformation I was getting a work, explained to them in detail what happened to me and what my limitations were/are.  The individual at VAC informed me to put in a claim not the "work place lawyer".
> 
> Granted, you stated that your comment was not directed soley at my post but in all honesty it is.  For you to jump to the conclusion that my claim falls into the "frivolous" category simply due to the fact that I should make a full recovery is ridiculous.  I completley ruptured my Achillies tendon, then after 20 weeks of physio and recovery I ruptured it again while at physio.  I have put in a CF98 and I am not sure if this injury will affect my MEL's permanently.  I do know that i have lost the majority of muscle in my calf and can no longer do a simple calf raise and may not ever get that ability back, I walk with a limp due to the fact that I can no longer "push off" with that foot because of the muscle loss as well.



Blackberet17 summed it up for me nicely. You need to understand - there are many of us (emphases on "many") in a position where we are fighting VAC at every step just to get life sustaining medications covered. As it was pointed out to you, you originally said "full" recovery. I will never make a full recovery. And I have come to terms with that. However, I am sitting at week 27 of my application, awaiting a decision that could potentially mean coverage for $$$ in medication (not looking for a cash award) and on the table there are (fictitiously) 20 applications - 5 like mine and 15 like yours. You have a full, possibly long and fruitful career ahead of you with your "full recovery"... and then you come on here and ask "Was it worth it"?

Take it for what it's worth. Some day you may be in our position, needing VAC to help you and not wanting their time ... diverted... by claims and applications that could, say, wait a little longer.


----------



## Brasidas (12 Apr 2016)

People with "lesser" injuries are not causing the problems with VAC.

If someone's injured, and it continues to have an impact several months down the line, by all means, put in a claim.

Go to a Legion service officer, discuss what you need to substantiate it, and get it done now. There may be an expectation of medical reports from x months after y treatment, but getting holes covered sooner rather than later is a solid plan. Lost, denied, or shredded documentation is easier to deal with before memories have dimmed.


----------

